# CAFE events



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Hi guys. Just wanted to give you guys some details as to what is going to be going on in Columbus this year. We've finalized a few events.

1: The Member's Only Holiday Party:








Hilliard, Ohio

2: Aquarium Adventure sponsored CAFE club day: Janurary TBA
http://forum.columbusfishclub.org/viewtopic.php?t=1439
40% off fish
25% off select dry goods

3: March SWAP! Date not finialized.

Hope you guys can make it to a few events!

Liz


----------

